# Route



## dirty tools (Sep 4, 2021)

I need some advice on a router motor 
I am moving  forward with making a turbine  engine 
instead of cutting each blade I am going to cut the whole thing (each  stage ) then fit them onto the shaft. I have to keep tight tolerance 
first is to get a router motor then make the table


----------



## brino (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow. That sounds ambitious.
I am out of my depth here already.

Good Luck! and hopefully someone with some useful input comes by shortly......

-brino


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 14, 2021)

What material will you be working with?


----------



## MikeInOr (Sep 15, 2021)

I would suggest looking at an old Stanley R2D2 router.  My father had one when I was growing up and I now have 4 of them.  The router motor is perfectly round and there were MANY accessories that held the motor for different operations.  For example there as a planer base that would hold the motor sideways and you could put a spiral bit in it to use it as a electric planer.







I don't know what your HP requirements are but the R2D2 has a lower HP motor.  The bearings are very quick and easy to change and so are the brushes which brings them back to pretty close to new condition.

If you need a lot more power a Porter Cable 7500 series routers are beasts.  The single speed models are pretty much fool proof.  The variable speed models have had some issues with the speed control boards so be careful of that if you buy a used one.








Then there are the spindle motors that are popular for CNC routers.  They can get quite powerful and some of them have water cooling if you are going to push them really hard.  Many of these spindles are sold with matching VFD's to allow the CNC controls to control the spindle speed and, of course, run the spindle on single phase.  The lower price ones are usually DC and usually come with a DC speed controller I believe.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...leDesc=0&_odkw=inca+bandsaw&_osacat=0&_sop=15


----------



## dirty tools (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks for your input 
here is a little more information 
the router will have 2 steeper motors,
one for vertical control and one for left/right.
the router will follow a template and will have a preset load to keep constant tool pressure onto the work piece (one piece is aluminum another will be a nickel alloy (high temperature)


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 15, 2021)

This will probably require a spindle of at least 2hp and flood coolant. Just a SWAG here but @JimDawson is one of the best sources we have on here.

I'd suggest some serious engineering if you want to DIY something like this, you might also get more responses in the CNC section.









						ALL ABOUT CNC IN THE HOME SHOP
					

If you have or want CNC in your home shop, this is the forum for you!




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




John


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 15, 2021)

An interesting project.

If you can find one, a 7518 Porter Cable would be a nice motor, they are out of production as far as I know.  But a DeWalt or Makita would work OK also, just make sure you get one with a metal housing.  As said above there are router spindle kits available on eBay and Amazon.  Any of the above would work.

For cutting aluminum router speeds are OK, as long as you are using a coolant spray and carbide tools.  I question how long even a carbide tool would live even at minimum router speeds in a high temp nickel alloy.  That stuff is tough, and would normally be cut at <180 SFPM even with the best carbide tools.  To get to 180 SFPM @ 10,000 RPM (pretty much minimum router RPM) you would need to be using about a 1/16'' dia. tool.  Using tools this small requires a pretty rigid setup, much vibration and the tool breaks. For getting deep into the turbine blades, lollypop cutters work the best.

I'm having trouble picturing the machine that you propose, please post a concept drawing or a link to something similar.


----------

